# Di vessel



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Can someone point me in the right direction to get one of these,,I'll be rinsing off 2x 4x4's about 3-4times a month.

Andy.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Tall and thin is the key
http://www.thewatersite.co.uk/Resin_Vessel_0735_for_Pure_Water_Applications.html
or
http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=88
Then purchase the resin of your choice.
I also purchased one of these to support it against the garage wall
https://www.glowing-embers.co.uk/Tw...lid=CN-lqrbewtMCFcKfGwod6PEOGA#TwinWallExport


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Both out of stock,,their is one on eBay 25 litre tall one for similar money,,how much resin will I need to put in & where's best place to get it.?

Andy


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi Andy I have sent you a pm with details of mine. Honestly it's the best investment I've made out of all my detailing gear.
Dan.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

D
A
Q 
U
A 

Is very competitive & recommended a lot on here


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

shy-talk said:


> Both out of stock,,their is one on eBay 25 litre tall one for similar money,,how much resin will I need to put in & where's best place to get it.?
> 
> Andy


theres about 18 ltrs in mine, worth its weight in gold :thumb:


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.vyair.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=89
this is the one i have


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Spoilt for choice now,,
https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/kha/19-Litre-FULL-DI-Resin-Vessel-fittings/B01H5P004S
Or the 15.4 litre one here.
http://www.*****.co.uk/divessels.htm
The one above is
D
A
Q
U
A but something wrong with link when I copy & paste.

Andy.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

shy-talk said:


> Spoilt for choice now,,
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/d/kha/19-Litre-FULL-DI-Resin-Vessel-fittings/B01H5P004S
> Or the 15.4 litre one here.
> http://www.*****.co.uk/divessels.htm
> ...


I had to write that way as you can't link on here just google the name I wrote & you'll find the website


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Ive bought one from D.A.Q.U.A. Filled with bm115 resin,,I looked at the on on amazon but it isn't bm115 resin so I didn't bother with that one even though it was £20 cheaper.
Thanks for all the comments & advice 


Andy


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Just a quick question,,is it safe to use the water that goes through the Di vessel for drinking.

Andy.


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

Good question....


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

shy-talk said:


> Just a quick question,,is it safe to use the water that goes through the Di vessel for drinking.
> 
> Andy.





Raj24v said:


> Good question....


No it's not a good question 

Why would you want to drink de-ionised water?

And no it is not good for you.

Drink water from the cold tap, if you want to pay more then buy a bottle of water.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

The water is technically safe to drink, but there is a risk - when the resin fails it becomes highly toxic.
So I would strongly recommend that you dont drink it.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> The water is technically safe to drink, but there is a risk - when the resin fails it becomes highly toxic.
> So I would strongly recommend that you dont drink it.


Again i beg to differ. While the vessel will produce di water, there is a real risk that the water will not be bacteria free. A standing vessel will be an ideal breeding ground for bacteria. Drink the water from the tap not a di vessel :wall:


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Ive just tested the water with the metre & its 002 ppm,,I suppose it ain't bad considering we are in a hard water area.

Andy


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Give your vessel a shake* and *run a few litres through it and give it another try.  What's your PPM before?


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

A shake run.?,,I don't know what it was when I first used it but Ive probably run about 30 litres through it.

Andy.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

fatdazza said:


> Again i beg to differ. While the vessel will produce di water, there is a real risk that the water will not be bacteria free. A standing vessel will be an ideal breeding ground for bacteria. Drink the water from the tap not a di vessel :wall:


This is true and an aspect I hadn't covered - though my fundamental point of not drinking it still holds.

Why would you drink water that had gone through your hosepipe anyway ?


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

shy-talk said:


> A shake run.?,,I don't know what it was when I first used it but Ive probably run about 30 litres through it.
> 
> Andy.


lol my bad, give it a shake then run a few litres through it, just in case the minerals have settled in transit, plus you never know how long its been filled and stored dry.


----------



## davep (Aug 19, 2007)

*DI Vessel*

What size vessel did you go for from ***** and do you use it with a pressure washer?


----------



## DavieB (Aug 14, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> Why would you drink water that had gone through your hosepipe anyway ?


Don't know....but growing up, when messing about in the garden I might have drunk from the hose on numerous occasions doesn't seem to have done me any harm:lol:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

DavieB said:


> Don't know....but growing up, when messing about in the garden I might have drunk from the hose on numerous occasions doesn't seem to have done me any harm:lol:


The hose is not so much the issue. The vessel is a great breeding ground for bacteria


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

davep said:


> What size vessel did you go for from ***** and do you use it with a pressure washer?


I got the 15.4 litre & no I just run hose pipe through it for the final rinse,,I'm really impressed with it as I have black wheel on my RRS & also on my pickup & I washed the wheels Sunday afternoon & rinsed the with the water through the Di vessel & Monday morning their was no water marks on them at all.
DLGWRX02 I'll give it a shake next time I use it & see what the metre reads then

Andy


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Have you tested the water before it enters the vessel, if somwhat was your reading. Just be interesting to compare.

Another good tip get some containers and keep so filtered water in, works wonders for washer bottles, and also if you need to dilute and mix up some solutions.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

The reading out of the tap was 288ppm.
Thanks,,I'll get some in some empty gallon containers for the washer bottle.

Andy.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

DavieB said:


> Don't know....but growing up, when messing about in the garden I might have drunk from the hose on numerous occasions doesn't seem to have done me any harm:lol:


That's on the same basis as me eating worms - did it when I was very little but wont do it now !


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

shy-talk said:


> The reading out of the tap was 288ppm.
> Thanks,,I'll get some in some empty gallon containers for the washer bottle.
> 
> Andy.


that's a lot lower than mine
before


after


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

I'll give it a shake at the weekend,,it's the same vessel as yours & same metre.

Andy


----------



## point blank (Dec 4, 2006)

I used mine for the first time at weekend after making the plunge and buying one. To say that I am impressed with the results is an understatement. I thought that I would see how the car dried naturally as I usually get loads of water spots if I don't beat the sun in the race to dry it off. The car dried perfect looking like it had just been polished without a mark on it.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> that's a lot lower than mine
> before
> 
> 
> after


Ive shaken the vessel but the reading is still 002,,I'm wondering if the metre is faulty.

Andy.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

shy-talk said:


> Ive shaken the vessel but the reading is still 002,,I'm wondering if the metre is faulty.
> 
> Andy.


2 ppm will be fine. You will generally be water spot free up to around 20ppm.

Buy a bottle of di water and see if the meter reads zero on that. It's a good way to test the meter:thumb:


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Ive got to say I'm amazed how good these Di vessels are & how much time I'm saving washing 2 4x4's.

Andy.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

DLGWRX02 said:


> that's a lot lower than mine
> 
> before
> 
> ...


What's with the foam insulation around the vessel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Probably to stop it freezing in cold temps.

Andy.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Never considered that. Never had to insulate mine 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Puntoboy said:


> What's with the foam insulation around the vessel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Insulation, I havnt a garage and couldn't be bothered to keep dragging it in and out the house, so I made a wall hung box, and cut up 12"x12"x4" squares of floor insulation, then cut out a 9" diameter circle in the middle and just stacked them up. It's been out side almost 2 years now, no issues.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Insulation, I havnt a garage and couldn't be bothered to keep dragging it in and out the house, so I made a wall hung box, and cut up 12"x12"x4" squares of floor insulation, then cut out a 9" diameter circle in the middle and just stacked them up. It's been out side almost 2 years now, no issues.


Ah I see. Good idea 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

It's down to 0ppm now,I'm think it's the cup I put the water in because when I put the water in a glass it's on 0.

Andy


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

shy-talk said:


> It's down to 0ppm now,I'm think it's the cup I put the water in because when I put the water in a glass it's on 0.
> 
> Andy


even a minute amount of washing up liquid or detergent residue could affect the reading. You are talking 2 parts per million


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm going to be looking for a hardness meter for mine soon....any recommendations? 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

Plenty of these style ones on Amazon http://amzn.to/2rpj64D

The reviews seem good but it's hard to tell if they are genuine or bought!


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

jr2007 said:


> Plenty of these style ones on Amazon http://amzn.to/2rpj64D
> 
> The reviews seem good but it's hard to tell if they are genuine or bought!


I bought that one a few weeks ago as I was thinking of getting a Di vessel and wanted to see what my tap water is currently. My tap water is about 40ppm according to it. Don't know if I trust it. Do I even need a Di vessel if I'm at 40? That seems pretty low.


----------



## Oobl (May 17, 2017)

I went with a Raceglaze DI vessel. Yes, there's cheaper out there but it suits my needs. Still like to hand dry after the final rinse but I no longer have to rush to do so


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Thinking to go the D.I route. Can I ask if size matters? :lol:

If packs of Resin are available in 25 Litres, would it not make sense to have a 25L vessel?

I have a large 4x4 (dark green) and a white saloon and generally wash one car a week but I plan to use it for our front window washing as they are nearly always in full sunshine.

Oh and another thing.... can I just do the final rinse in hot sunshine and leave the car to dry?
Thanks,
Geoff


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

The resin does keep if kept dry and sealed, so you don't need to use it all at once.

25 l vessel is fine if you plan to keep it in one place (it will be heavy)

And yes, beauty of DI is rinse and leave. No dissolved solids in the water, so no water spots.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

i got the cheapest i cld find on ebay for about £2 and it was fine


----------

